# Larry rooks still on here



## bigunga1 (Feb 9, 2013)

If so call me

Gary Watson
8129891003


----------



## watermedic (Feb 11, 2013)

His user name is Larry Rooks

I think he still works at the sports center in Perry.

Chuck


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 11, 2013)

watermedic said:


> His user name is Larry Rooks
> 
> I think he still works at the sports center in Perry.
> 
> Chuck



+1, I believe both the above are true.  

Sports Center is  (478) 987-3580


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 13, 2013)

answer the phone


----------



## Steven R Clanton (Apr 24, 2013)

He is a old fish eyed mullet !!!!!
Love 
Spanky


----------

